# silence



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

I came by..just wanted to say hello...hope all is well for my friends left on this site...happy summer all...>>>>


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Drive by sarcasm....oh well.....what he doesnt know that goes on while he is not here....is our secret. :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

:grin2:Not much of a secret......:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have noticed that things are slow right now on most of the slot racing BBs. Another board that I checked today was slow with sections that had no posts for months, there might only be a handful of members logged in at any given time, but there could be hundreds of visitors viewing the site. That might give the impression that the hobby is nearly dead, however a friend that makes tires tells me that he is having trouble keeping up with the demand to the extent that he usually has to make tires during the weekends. For him there has been no summer slowdown.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

stop by once a week..nothing to see here..facebook has lots of names I recognize from here..and yes..bashing goes on..deserved and non deserved...also seems that sales on facebook have gone up driving out the middle person from stealing 10% plus...( E-BAY}...so to say I am a drive by.....well at least I drive by


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

We do appreciate your dropping in. 

Like they say in other places/settings, "even if they are talking about (HobbyTalk) in a less than flattering manner". They are still talking about HobbyTalk! Thanks for that. See you next week. :cheers2:


We have also been able to finally remove the panjo overlay to the sales boards here, but it will take current and returning members to build the sales board back up.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

this was the 1rst site I ever joined..there were so many good people here..I got great deals on stuff..I got great tips on how to tweek t jets.i got ripped off by only 1 person whom also did same to several other members..came back a couple years later and apologized to everyone.(DRINKING PROBLEM HE SAID)..I went to Indiana show and met members there..my son was small at the time and a couple guys gave him some runners to play with..others gave us great impassable deals to get him into slots.(he is more into sports and xbox now regrettably now)..then facebook took most of the members that were once here..I read about guys getting sick and passing on..I was here when we used to have the chat room and read on monday mornings how fights started and members were given time outs or banned...then also about another site that was started and members who were unhappy here went there...(as did I also only for the fact that I knew some of them and they were great sellers..but I also stayed here also.).I saw this site changed with new owners..I had a hell of a time for weeks geeing back on due to my password being so called wrong..I keep coming back as I still look not only for deals..but to read about builds and tune up tips..at least once a week I pop in...and its good to recognize names from the past but also some I do not..although its somewhat of a ghost town now..its still good to come back home ...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Glad you are able to still find things of interest here. Time does march on and things do change, but there are new threads here that you can participate in or start some of your own for others to post in.

You are right about the issues and problems HobbyTalk has gone thru. We are trying to turn things around, but it takes time and member effort to make that happend.

I know there are still old members who cant get back in because of the password issues you mention. Those people can use the contact button below to give us a new email (which is usually the problem in that their previous email is no longer vaild or they cant remember that password either). They can also create a new membership and let us know who they used to be and we can merge them together or they can just start using their new member name. 

There are options available, but we need to know what the obstacle is. We cant bring back every member, but if they want back in - we can do that. But, we cant make posts for them.

Right above the first post on every page is the tweet button. It not a chat room and its not facebook either, but it is a way to share with others about HobbyTalk and have a chat room type of conversation with other members instead of just making another post in the threads here. But, it also requires membership participation to make it interesting and active.

:cheers2:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I still check everyday.


----------



## T-jet (May 3, 2016)

I too, was on here years ago. I remember the fights and nonsense that went on, members being given time outs,banned and other stuff, and I left too. Which was a shame because this site had gotten me back into Racing my t-jets again. This was (Still is from what I can see) a great place to come to and chat with friends and learn a *L O T* of things about T-jets. ( And other slots/ hobbies). I came back once or twice and knew about the new ownership and then I could no longer get in. I had the password issues fixed and..............just stopped coming by. I stumbled back here today by accident while searching for some info on...................T-jets! LOL . Looks like this place is fun again, so I'll stick around.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome back and thanks for the positive vibes! :cheers2:


----------



## T-jet (May 3, 2016)

Your welcome. Feels like I've come back home.:grin2:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

speaking of silence..if anyone remembers elcamino bill he is fine..did an ebay deal with him..would be nice to get more guys back on here..


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If they are not able to reset their password issues due to expired/closed email accounts would you be willing to help them get back in by PMing us a new email. I believe I did this for elcaminobill previously - the name seems familiar.

If they want to contact us themsellves - ask them to click on the contact us button in the big blue bar at the bottom of the page.

:thumbsup:


----------



## T-jet (May 3, 2016)

wyatt641 said:


> speaking of silence..if anyone remembers elcamino bill he is fine..did an ebay deal with him..would be nice to get more guys back on here..


 Actually, that name is vaguely familiar. I may have done a deal with him some time back. Glad to know he is OK:thumbsup:


----------

